# 1912 Excelsior Model 6 Belt Twin



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 29, 2016)

Very cool machine - He could've given the dogs a heads up though...


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2016)

1st year Schwinn built design.


----------

